# Profile picture?



## boost319 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys how do I add a picture of Boost for my profile picture? Ive tried everything and can't seem to figure it out lol


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Do you mean your avatar that shows under your username?

1. Choose a photo.

2. Resize it to no more than 100x100 pixels. You can do that on your computer or through a free resizing site such as this one or this one. Save the resized image to your computer.

3. Return to HHC forums. Click on "User CP." It's in the link bar, between "Photo Gallery" and "New Posts."

4. On the sidebar, under "Settings and Options," click "Edit Avatar."

5. Under "Custom Avatar," click "Choose File," and choose the image you saved in step 2.

6. Click "Save Changes."


----------

